# Happy New Year!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hope it's a great one for the entire HF community!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the same to you!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'd also like to wish everyone a safe and healthy 2009.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year, Forum peeps!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

2008 certainly was a rough year... here's to making this New Year a better one. Take care of your families and yourselves, and let's all keep 2009 scary in all the good ways.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Have a safe and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy New Year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope everyone has a totally awesome New Year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy New yr Everybody ..Hope it is prosperous for you all.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wishing all of you a happy, healthy and safe 2009!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Whoa! It's New Year's Eve?!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Have a Happy and Healthy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy New Year to All !!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL !!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

2009


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Best Wishes to everyone here in The New Year !


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy New Year to all! I hope everyone has a great 2009!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Happy New Year to all.. Hope 2009 is a happy and great year for all


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy year!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Is't a little late but *HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great start to their new year!


----------

